# DVDs and Games no longer from Blockbuster by mail



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got the message. No more by mail...........shucks!


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I also just got the same email. All DVD and Games by mail ending on Sept 19. Can't say it was a great service to begin with. Once the stores in the area closed it became very marginal with the long waits for Blu Ray DVDs. 
Much better deal just using RedBox in my area along with the coupons it puts them at $1 each. Might be time to look at some additional cost cutting on Dish. Between Dish and Internet service, I am close to $200/mo. Just had to add the service plan when one of my 722s died.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

As it happens, my [email protected] was automatically canceled this weekend after the 6 month half off promo ended. I got the email today anyhow.

I still have a BB store about 8 miles away so I could trade the mailed DVD for a BluRay but that's a gallon of gas with 2 round trips.

The DVD service was really annoying, so I won't miss that. If they reduce the price by half, I'd probably sign up just for the channels included. It would certainly make the wife happy!!


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

This is the 1st I've heard of this. So no more Blockbuster Blu-Rays via mail? So that means streaming only & to get that, you must have a DVR, right? Then that means for those of us who don't have a DVR, we're out of luck, right? So is there any way then to opt out of this part of the service to save the $10 fee?

Ken


----------



## Smegal (Nov 15, 2004)

I did not receive any email regarding the discontinuation of the Blockbuster by mail service. Is this for just the Dish Blockbuster program?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

khearrean said:


> This is the 1st I've heard of this. So no more Blockbuster Blu-Rays via mail? So that means streaming only & to get that, you must have a DVR, right? Then that means for those of us who don't have a DVR, we're out of luck, right? So is there any way then to opt out of this part of the service to save the $10 fee?
> 
> Ken


Can't you cancel your blockbuster portion?
[ You'll lose the extra channels, tho]


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

If you use the DVD service and don't want to see it go, I would suggest letting them know. I just did.

There are promises of expanded options on the streaming front, but with limited rights, the DVD library gave us a pretty complete selection. I would put up a bit of a fight before it is gone for good.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

khearrean said:


> This is the 1st I've heard of this. So no more Blockbuster Blu-Rays via mail? So that means streaming only & to get that, you must have a DVR, right? Then that means for those of us who don't have a DVR, we're out of luck, right? So is there any way then to opt out of this part of the service to save the $10 fee?
> 
> Ken


Well, aside from the 20ish channels it adds depending on your other subscriptions.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I use it and did not get an email as of 8:00 last night.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, I just received my email, today, noting the end of the disc by mail part of BBAH.

While understanding the likely reasons for discontinuing the program in September, I am very disappointed.

It was very convenient to quickly add a movie title, to my queue, whenever I saw a movie trailer, read a review, or got a recommendation from a friend. The queue was a maintained list that helped to ensure that I would eventually see a film that I thought looked interesting at some point. I probably will miss out on seeing many films simply because I will now not have that ongoing "list", to keep me reminded, and supplied, with interesting films- both old and new, big box office and smaller independent movies.

And as yet, there is no streaming capability that measures up to Blu-ray, or even DVD, when it comes to picture/sound quality, AND depth of title availability.

The streaming capabilities of Dish's BBAH, is a great service- one we use a lot in fact, but is simply one choice of what has been a great total multimedia option.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Talked to a CSR this AM and they ARE getting complaints - she advised to let your voice be heard. Still over a month away for this to be final ~

[email protected]

My email read something like this ~

_RE: DVS by mail_

*"I have heard that Dish is considering removing this feature from your Blockbuster at Home package - please reconsider. The DVDs by mail were the only option for customers to get the movies not owned by Starz, Epix, or the other movie channels that are included in streaming. *

*Please don't end the DVD by mail service - I have encouraged friends to sign up for Dish and this package was one of the main selling points."*


----------



## Crotulus (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like Dish is going to save me $10 by giving me another reason to drop the BlockBuster package. The blu-rays by mail were the only thing really keeping me in the package ever since HDNet Movies dropped out and got watered down in the regular packages. The Epix channels are ok, but I've got all the Marvel movies on Blu so they are kind of useless. We do watch Palladia, but I've seen a number of concerts repeated on the VH1 channels. I live in the sticks so the streaming part of the package does not do me any good. I'll just give Red Box a go for the occasional movie for he kids.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandude said:


> Just got the message. No more by mail...........shucks!


I know this may have caught you by surprise and the concerns you may have. We are moving away from the discs to focus on the 15 movie channels, 6 entertainment channels and expanding On-Demand and streaming options offered by Blockbuster @ Home. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of what is going on: http://bit.ly/13vYyF7

Thanks


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I realize that changes are inevitable when companies need to save money, but Dish needs to consider this. Streaming may be a great feature for convenience & for folks who aren't particular about video & audio quality, it's fine. (Of course if you don't have a Dish DVR, it's useless & I've been with Dish over 17 years & have never had a need for a DVR & don't plan on starting now). The movies by mail part of the program was, to me, the best part of the program. As someone has already said, even if I had a DVR & had the streaming service, it can & never will measure up to the quality (video & audio) of Blu-Rays. And there is no technology on the horizon that will do so either. The loss of the movies by mail should really be re-considered by Dish & I truly hope it is.

Ken


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> I know this may have caught you by surprise and the concerns you may have. We are moving away from the discs to focus on the 15 movie channels, 6 entertainment channels and expanding On-Demand and streaming options offered by Blockbuster @ Home. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of what is going on: http://bit.ly/13vYyF7
> 
> Thanks


As the previous poster said, this ALL pre-supposes that the user has a DVR, what accommodation will be made for BBAH subscribers that do not have a DVR - maybe a free DVR upgrade with no FEES - HA-HA-HA-HA-HAHA-!!

And what of those who have dial-up (yes they exist) or other slow internet connections?


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Parroting the company line on



Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> I know this may have caught you by surprise and the concerns you may have. We are moving away from the discs to focus on the 15 movie channels, 6 entertainment channels and expanding On-Demand and streaming options offered by Blockbuster @ Home. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of what is going on: http://bit.ly/13vYyF7
> 
> Thanks


Quoting the company line on this is not very helpful, Mike. The posters in this thread have brought up some great points. Dish would be wise to reconsider.


----------



## Crotulus (Jan 15, 2008)

Really Mike? You sent us to a webpage that tells us how great this pack will be when it is exactly the same as what we already get minus the discs by mail.

If Dish wants to drop the physical media portion of [email protected] then they should either fold the channels into the TOP 250/200 packages or lower the price of the channels package while creating a streaming package like Netflix for those that want it. I was cool paying the $10 fee when this was the Voom pack but the channels have gotten steadily worse over the years. The discs by mail made it worth it (at least in the past when titles were actually available but that's another issue).


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

This is the part I don't understand. I've been with Dish for 17 years & wasn't aware that Blockbuster at Home involved/included anything other than (one movie at a time by mail & blockbuster streaming). Can you tell me what other channels you are referring to that are included in BAH, which I pay $10/month extra for? I guess I just haven't been paying attention, but I don't see anything different than what I've had for some time. BTW, I have America's Top 250, BAH & HD 250.

Ken


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

khearrean said:


> This is the part I don't understand. I've been with Dish for 17 years & wasn't aware that Blockbuster at Home involved/included anything other than (one movie at a time by mail & blockbuster streaming). Can you tell me what other channels you are referring to that are included in BAH, which I pay $10/month extra for? I guess I just haven't been paying attention, but I don't see anything different than what I've had for some time. BTW, I have America's Top 250, BAH & HD 250.
> 
> Ken


The Blockbuster package used be called the Platinum package. When they bought Blockbuster they changed the name of the package to Blockbuster and then tacked on the DVD by mail and streaming service to it for no additional cost.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

To me, the discs by mail is what made this package attractive. I think this is a mistake by Dish - it's a diferentiator for their service.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I also echo the sentiments expressed so far and am disappointed that discs by mail will be dropped. I'm a critic of the service. It leaves much to be desired. Its shortcomings have been well covered here before.

But I like the idea of getting a disc in the mail. I like old movies, serials and TV shows and that content is unlikely to be streamed. And I like having one disc at a time sitting in my DVD player so I can watch a chapter at a time when I have an opportunity. I don't want to have instant access to everything. It's like drinking from a fire hose. When I have a limited number of discs at my fingers, I'm going to enjoy them much more. The queue helps me organize and prioritize my viewing. Maybe it's an odd opinion, but I prefer to not having immediate access to everything, i.e. instant gratification.


----------



## SONDOR (Mar 13, 2005)

Do they still offer an option to get disc's by mail for an extra fee? My wife uses the service and it may be worth it to her. The streaming they offer is so limited, hopefully they improve that to offer some newer movies or older series.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, I am very disappointed that the movies/discs by mail is being eliminated! Also, will someone please explain to me why the availability of streaming titles would be any different/less than those offered via the actual disc (Blu-Ray or DVD)? This makes no sense to me at all. A little off topic, but this is why I was so disappointed when I purchased the Roku3 streaming device, but found that the availability of streaming titles were limited on every monthly subscription service offered. There were/are some fairly new releases, but most are releases that have been out for awhile. (Unless I want to rent new titles on Vudu for $5.99-$6.99 for one HD movie). But as far as any service offering new releases in a monthly subscription, there just isn't any worth having, imo.
Honestly speaking, it's so much easier (and cheaper; $1.50 for a BD, $1.00 for a DVD) to just go to any of a dozen Redbox kiosks around my neighborhood & get what I want & I can even reserve what I want on-line beforehand. Oh & the video & audio quality is far superior as well.
Sorry to get off-topic, but I feel this will hurt Dish in the end unless they have a serious change of heart!

Ken


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

I understand that dropping the physical disc at home service will be an expense saver for Dish. And I also understand that many, probably most, consumers are moving towards streaming primarily. But _most folks_ also are not interested in classic films (especially in B&W!!). Just like _most folks_ like to fill their i-pods with lower audio-quality mp3's. But for those of us that love _all _kinds of films, in the best quality, dropping the disc at home service leaves us a bit in the cold.

Frankly, I am a bit of a geek. If Dish was dropping mail at home and substituting an all encompassing streaming service- with great picture and sound on lots of movies new & old, with no expiration date where they would be discontinued, then great I would happily embrace streaming only.

The other day, a co-worker mentioned that something had reminded him of a funny scene in the movie, Stir Crazy. I had never seen the film, so I did check first to see if I could stream/download the movie through BBAH. Nope. But it was available through the disc at home service, and I put it right into my queue.

It is a shame to lose this option. Perhaps it's time to return to Neflix and drop the $10 extra for BBAH. It's no good having the ability to watch on any device when there is nothing to watch.


----------



## joegr (Jul 8, 2010)

SONDOR said:


> Do they still offer an option to get disc's by mail for an extra fee? My wife uses the service and it may be worth it to her. The streaming they offer is so limited, hopefully they improve that to offer some newer movies or older series.


Sure.
https://dvd.netflix.com/
It has more selection, and faster service.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm going to miss the disk in the mail but luckily my wife subscribes to Netflix so the disks will still come. Unfortunate that her tastes in movies is so so different from mine. 

If they are going to stop mailing out disks do we have the option of not returning any that we might have in our grubby little hands? :sure:


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

BqWUDUDj said:


> I also echo the sentiments expressed so far and am disappointed that discs by mail will be dropped. I'm a critic of the service. It leaves much to be desired. Its shortcomings have been well covered here before.
> 
> But I like the idea of getting a disc in the mail. I like old movies, serials and TV shows and that content is unlikely to be streamed. And I like having one disc at a time sitting in my DVD player so I can watch a chapter at a time when I have an opportunity. I don't want to have instant access to everything. It's like drinking from a fire hose. When I have a limited number of discs at my fingers, I'm going to enjoy them much more. The queue helps me organize and prioritize my viewing. Maybe it's an odd opinion, but I prefer to not having immediate access to everything, i.e. instant gratification.


We must be from similar molds...

Count me very disappointed. I got the email on Monday.

I live in the country and the BB disc by mail was a nice perk and my only source at this time for getting new releases on Blu-ray. In fact, the BB program came at about the same time that Netflix started charging more for Blu-ray discs, so it was an easy choice to cut the disc service out of my Netflix subscription. Having said that, I kept the streaming service from Netflix. Not only do I find Dish streaming to be vastly inferior to Netflix streaming, but I don't really get the point of it. From what I've seen, the streaming is basically limited to the programming I subscribe to. If I really want to see a particular program, I'll just DVR it. The addtional channels are OK, but by the time movies make their way to Epix, I've already seen them at the theater or on disc. I think I just talked myself into taking my $10 a month from Dish and putting it back on Netflix.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand disappointment... but let's be brutally honest. Blockbuster went out of business a LONG time ago. Dish bought them in their bankruptcy proceedings... so it is nothing short of a miracle in many ways that any semblance of Blockbuster DVD rentals still exists.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I understand disappointment... but let's be brutally honest. Blockbuster went out of business a LONG time ago. Dish bought them in their bankruptcy proceedings... so it is nothing short of a miracle in many ways that any semblance of Blockbuster DVD rentals still exists.


Unquestionably!

But this is a forum to express our thoughts, likes, dislikes- and sometimes such feedback leads to new ideas.

I am personally disappointed, at this point, about Dish's decision, but I would be ecstatic if the old, disc-at-home model morphed into a fantastic, all-encompassing, high quality movie streaming service. I suspect such a service is just around the corner- but not likely from a company already established.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I understand disappointment... but let's be brutally honest. Blockbuster went out of business a LONG time ago. Dish bought them in their bankruptcy proceedings... so it is nothing short of a miracle in many ways that any semblance of Blockbuster DVD rentals still exists.


It does not appear that the Blockbuster DVD service is ending for regular Blockbuster subscribers (www.blockbuster.com) so I guess my question would be - why take something away from Dish subscribers when Dish owns Blockbuster? The service is there, just no longer for us.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

pmjones said:


> It does not appear that the Blockbuster DVD service is ending for regular Blockbuster subscribers (www.blockbuster.com) so I guess my question would be - why take something away from Dish subscribers when Dish owns Blockbuster? The service is there, just no longer for us.


If that is the case... then they would just be cancelling the free service for Dish subscribers of that package. When they added mailed-DVDs to that $10 package of Dish channels, they didn't change the price... so it was a freebie. Maybe they decided it wasn't worth continuing as a free service and they knew people would balk at a price-increase... so just decided to phase it out BUT give you the option of the old Blockbuster program if you wanted to pay the separate fee.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If that is the case... then they would just be cancelling the free service for Dish subscribers of that package. When they added mailed-DVDs to that $10 package of Dish channels, they didn't change the price... so it was a freebie. Maybe they decided it wasn't worth continuing as a free service and they knew people would balk at a price-increase... so just decided to phase it out BUT give you the option of the old Blockbuster program if you wanted to pay the separate fee.


I would be all in for giving us the option of adding the DVD service ala carte as opposed to killing it outright (or making us spend $ 10 over at blockbuster.com as a separate customer). How about bumping down the movie package to $ 8 or so given the loss of DVDs (most of us are getting it half price anyway) and add an ala carte DVD delivery option of $ 4 or so? The mechanics are already in place - if it needs better funding to make the DVD program work, so be it. $ 4 is still much cheaper than going to Netflix DVD delivery and we can still take advantage of the Dish/BB marriage.

The frustration here is that Dish didn't even attempt to 'fix' a situation that was not penciling out - they just killed it.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I understand disappointment... but let's be brutally honest. Blockbuster went out of business a LONG time ago. Dish bought them in their bankruptcy proceedings... so it is nothing short of a miracle in many ways that any semblance of Blockbuster DVD rentals still exists.


Sorry but I disagree with this. DIsh is not a charity organization or some startup trying a new idea to get a foothold. It's a serious, established business. They should have done due diligence and prepared a business case and only gone forward if they could make a profit. Early on when disk by mail went live, people were saying similar things -- "give them a chance", "they are still working out the wrinkles"... If it wasn't ready for prime time, they shouldn't have released it. Dish gets no credit for me for doing "miracles" which turn out to be a bait-and-switch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

pmjones said:


> I would be all in for giving us the option of adding the DVD service ala carte as opposed to killing it outright (or making us spend $ 10 over at blockbuster.com as a separate customer). How about bumping down the movie package to $ 8 or so given the loss of DVDs (most of us are getting it half price anyway) and add an ala carte DVD delivery option of $ 4 or so? The mechanics are already in place - if it needs better funding to make the DVD program work, so be it. $ 4 is still much cheaper than going to Netflix DVD delivery and we can still take advantage of the Dish/BB marriage.
> 
> The frustration here is that Dish didn't even attempt to 'fix' a situation that was not penciling out - they just killed it.


Why should they drop the price of the movie package due to dropping the DVD rentals when they never raised the price of the movie package when they added the DVD rentals in the first place?



BqWUDUDj said:


> Sorry but I disagree with this. DIsh is not a charity organization or some startup trying a new idea to get a foothold. It's a serious, established business. They should have done due diligence and prepared a business case and only gone forward if they could make a profit. Early on when disk by mail went live, people were saying similar things -- "give them a chance", "they are still working out the wrinkles"... If it wasn't ready for prime time, they shouldn't have released it. Dish gets no credit for me for doing "miracles" which turn out to be a bait-and-switch.


Dish didn't buy Blockbuster for the DVD rental business... they bought it for the streaming content and had thoughts of trying to do something competitive with Netflix... they really only appear to have kept the DVD rental part of the business because it was already there... they have been closing more stores again lately, so dropping the mail-order DVDs was just a matter of time.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

My 6 months at half price just ended a couple days ago...my savings is $5 (I was probably just gonna let it go anyhow)


Crotulus said:


> Looks like Dish is going to save me $10 by giving me another reason to drop the BlockBuster package. The blu-rays by mail were the only thing really keeping me in the package ever since HDNet Movies dropped out and got watered down in the regular packages. The Epix channels are ok, but I've got all the Marvel movies on Blu so they are kind of useless. We do watch Palladia, but I've seen a number of concerts repeated on the VH1 channels. I live in the sticks so the streaming part of the package does not do me any good. I'll just give Red Box a go for the occasional movie for he kids.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

The math is simple for Dish. $10 a month (minus all the shipping and handling costs) for the discs or $6.99 per VOD for the most current movies. I think they realized that they where NOT making the money that they could on new releases. It will be interesting to see if the VOD revenue increases. It won't from me as I will use redbox....Just saying..... my 2 cents worth


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ggotch5445 said:


> I understand that dropping the physical disc at home service will be an expense saver for Dish. And I also understand that many, probably most, consumers are moving towards streaming primarily. But _most folks_ also are not interested in classic films (especially in B&W!!). Just like _most folks_ like to fill their i-pods with lower audio-quality mp3's. But for those of us that love _all _kinds of films, in the best quality, dropping the disc at home service leaves us a bit in the cold.
> 
> Frankly, I am a bit of a geek. If Dish was dropping mail at home and substituting an all encompassing streaming service- with great picture and sound on lots of movies new & old, with no expiration date where they would be discontinued, then great I would happily embrace streaming only.
> 
> ...


Stir Crazy is on HBO once in a while.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

While I'm sorry to see the disk by mail disappear, it wasn't a very good service to begin with unless all you wanted was bad or old movies. Everything more current always seemed to be on some sort of 'wait' that meant it wasn't gonna ship in any reasonable timeframe. I can't count how many times a movie showed up on the premiums before I got it from BB.

The nice part of this drop is the fee DVD I got from them. I had just gotten the last Harry Potter in 3D from them and now I get to keep it! Great! 

The [email protected] package is well worth the $10/month without any disks at all imo. And it sure is worth the $5/month I'll be paying for the next 5 months.


----------



## Boston (Aug 29, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> I know this may have caught you by surprise and the concerns you may have. We are moving away from the discs to focus on the 15 movie channels, 6 entertainment channels and expanding On-Demand and streaming options offered by Blockbuster @ Home. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of what is going on: http://bit.ly/13vYyF7
> 
> Thanks


Mike,

If your company is going to return its emphasis on the movie channels, I would hope that they fulfill the promise from when the package was originally introduced as the HD Platinum Package. The have added or swapped in SD channels. I sure hope they would upgrade them to HD and maybe add a couple as well.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

This will definitely make me rethink my subscription to the blockbuster channels. The blockbuster streaming is NOT that compelling by itself, especially when one considers that the streaming content is generally ALREADY available on the blockbuster channels that I am subscribing to. The only advantage that the streaming provides is that I don't have to wait for a specific day to watch a particular movie. The selection of HD streaming from the blockbuster at home really does suck, I am not interested in streaming SD material. I have a feeling that this may end up costing Dish quite a few [email protected] subscriptions. It certainly makes Netflix that much more attractive.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Grandude said:


> If they are going to stop mailing out disks do we have the option of not returning any that we might have in our grubby little hands? :sure:


Yes. When I logged into my BB queue today, I got the following message.
As of September 19, 2013, Blockbuster @Home™ subscriptions will no longer include DVDs, Blu-Rays, or video games by mail.

As our gift to you, your final by-mail movie or show is yours to keep! If you return your current title, we will do our best to send you the next title in your queue but cannot guarantee availability. To ensure you receive your gift, we recommend keeping your current title.

If you currently have a title from an in-store exchange or a video game, please return it and we will do our best to send you the next movie or show in your queue.

Blockbuster @Home will continue to provide 15 movie and 6 entertainment channels, plus access to thousands of On Demand titles! Learn More about the great features included in Blockbuster @Home.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Dangit. I just returned 'Life of Pi'. Loved the book and the movie and wish I still had it in my grubby hands. I wonder if they will still send me my next in queue? Haven't checked my queue recently.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got a notice Thursday or Friday that they are shipping a disc from my queue.

Around that same time, I sent an email noting my disappointment that the disc by mail program is being discontinued. This is the response that I got:

_"Thank you for taking the time to contact us. We would be glad to assist you with your concern about the Blockbuster by mail._
_We want to apologize for not meeting your expectations in Customer Service. We pride ourselves with providing each and every customer with a positive experience when contacting us. Feedback from our customers, both positive and negative, drives the quality of our Customer Service._

_We still don't have information about the discontinuation of the disc by mail program. We have no updates about it._
_For further assistance, you can also visit__ www.mydish.com/chat to start a live chat with a Customer Service Representative._

_Thank you for your email.__"_

I also got this email which I find rather strange:

_Rojivenus Abueva would like to recall the message, "Blockbuster by mail email notice"._

Has anyone else received these same emails?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

pmjones said:


> It does not appear that the Blockbuster DVD service is ending for regular Blockbuster subscribers (www.blockbuster.com) so I guess my question would be - why take something away from Dish subscribers when Dish owns Blockbuster? The service is there, just no longer for us.


It's true...according to Blockbuster's post on Facebook (under 6 Souls post). Their regular dvd by mail service isn't ending. What is ending is the perk of getting them by mail with the [email protected] add-on package.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Which is weird because they don't have enough inventory as it is, and you are going to let us keep our last disks? I think they are going to end all of the disks, if not, why give away inventory?


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

To add to the strangeness of all this. I never got the message that they were going to discontinue the mailing of disks like a lot of you did. I get the [email protected] option and I have never gotten an email saying that they were going to end service. Whole deal is very strange.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I never got the email either, but like others, I did get the notice when I checked my queue.

I'm not really upset that the DVD by mail is going away as it didn't work very well anyway unless you only wanted old or not very good movies. But the freebie for me turns out to be the last Harry Potter movie in 3D! I really like that and it completes my set.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I also haven't gotten the e-mail. I learned of it first here. I do see the pop-up when I go to check my queue.

The "free gift" is nonsense. All they are doing is saving on return shipping and handling. If they wanted to end on a positive note, they should distribute the discs we are waiting on. They could dispose of the inventory and have happy customers who may be more willing to keep the reduced Platinum package.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

BqWUDUDj said:


> I also haven't gotten the e-mail. I learned of it first here. I do see the pop-up when I go to check my queue.
> 
> The "free gift" is nonsense. All they are doing is saving on return shipping and handling. If they wanted to end on a positive note, they should distribute the discs we are waiting on. They could dispose of the inventory and have happy customers who may be more willing to keep the reduced Platinum package.


Who knows, maybe they will do that. I'm not holding my breath though.
When I got the notice I immediately loaded up my queue with a bunch of movies I haven't watched in the hopes that I will get one.
Surprise, just got notice that one of those is being shipped today. Not the one I really hoped for but, oh well, it's something.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I also got a shipping notice today. The service stops on Sept 19 so I expect to exchange discs up to at least Sept 12th. I'm playing hot-potato now and trying to keep watching discs but not be left holding a middle disc of a set. Luckily I just returned the eighth and last disc of the Master Keaton series, so I'm not stuck in the middle there. But I had planned to watch several other multi-disc collections, one disc at a time.

Did anyone here upgrade to the 3-disc plan? I wonder if that is also discontinued.

Another "free gift" they could have offered is to switch us over to the BlockBuster "Movies by Mail" plan with some free months. Then we could keep our queue and many customers would end up paying that monthly amount in addition to their existing dish bill since they may be reluctant to cancel dish channels or pay the one-time change penalty.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

BqWUDUDj said:


> Another "free gift" they could have offered is to switch us over to the BlockBuster "Movies by Mail" plan with some free months. Then we could keep our queue and many customers would end up paying that monthly amount in addition to their existing dish bill since they may be reluctant to cancel dish channels or pay the one-time change penalty.


This right here - throw a bone to the folks who still want DVDs by mail without us having to pay full price at Blockbuster or Netflix. Dish OWNS Blockbuster - could have been an easy transition over for a lot of us.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I really like the idea of gettin Blu-Ray discs by mail, but in practice it had its flaws. Too many times I would get half way through a movie and it would mess up. After two of these in a row I simply stopped trying. It was nice in that it offered access to odd ball films that are hard to find on other services. The streaming on my 722 is too confusing and I never use it. Maybe the hopper is better.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I did enjoy the BluRays by mail. Now I will have to get them from RedBox. Dish streaming isn't much better. The biggest problem with Dish's streaming service is sorting through the available movies. I still haven't figured out an efficient way to do it and as a result, I rarely use it. At some point I will probably just go back to NetFlix.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

If one signs up for a regular BB account outside of Dish are they still sending discs by mail?

Are they gong to improve the system to find movies on the Dish dvr? The current system isn't very user friendly.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

wingnut1 said:


> If one signs up for a regular BB account outside of Dish are they still sending discs by mail? ...


Yes, per this post:



mike1977 said:


> It's true...according to Blockbuster's post on Facebook (under 6 Souls post). Their regular dvd by mail service isn't ending. What is ending is the perk of getting them by mail with the [email protected] add-on package.


but I disagree with calling this a "perk". It was part of the [email protected] package which is being discontinued without compensation.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

BqWUDUDj said:


> Yes, per this post:
> 
> but I disagree with calling this a "perk". It was part of the [email protected] package which is being discontinued without compensation.


Ok how about Dish compensates you exactly how much they charged for the mail service when they started it? Lets see the package cost $10 before they added the mail service to it, and after they added it the package cost ummmmm, yeah that's right $10. So your compensation is $0! I mean come on people I understand being disappointed that the service is being discontinued, that's legit, but acting like somehow Dish owes you something for it is just silly. I have a funny feeling that if Dish saw a sizable increase in people subscribing to the Platinum/Blockbuster package when they added the mail service they would've decided to keep it going because it would've been worth it to them. Obviously that didn't happen. Either you think the package is worth $10 without the mail service or you don't and you can either subscribe to it or not based on that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BqWUDUDj said:


> Yes, per this post:
> 
> but I disagree with calling this a "perk". It was part of the [email protected] package which is being discontinued without compensation.


No compensation required. They didn't raise the price of that channel package when they added the DVD-mailing service to it.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> No compensation required. They didn't raise the price of that channel package when they added the DVD-mailing service to it.


They didn't add DVD-mailing to any package. They discontinued the Platinum package and switched everyone who had the old package to a different new and improved package, MoviePass. This happened between the August and September 2011 bills. MoviePass was advertised as a "answer to Netflix" (http://www.theverge.com/2011/9/27/2454809/blockbuster-movie-pass-offers-dish-network-customers-streaming-videos) and included discs by mail from day 1. Discs by mail was not a freebie or a perk. It was an advertised feature of the new package.

[hr]
From the Sept 8, 2011 bill:
"Attention: DISH Network is pleased to announce your DISH Platinum subscription has been upgraded to the Blockbuster Movie Pass(C). In addition to the channels offered in DISH Platinum, you'll get unlimited access to thousands of movies streaming to your PC and TV (requires Broadband Internet and compatible HD DVR) plus over 100,000 Blockbuster(C) titles by mail -- with no change to your package price. Visit dish.com/BlockbusterMoviePass to learn more. Your tax rate may change based on your state and local tax laws."
[hr]

Nobody is on Platinum anymore. They didn't add any features -- they cancelled it. The clock stopped there and started fresh at day 0 on MoviePass. I've been paying $10/month for MoviePass, a package which began with HD channels, content streaming and discs by mail. As of mid-September, that package is having fewer features than when I initially signed up for it (or rather was automatically signed up). It's probably no coincidence that the program started in one September and is getting changed in another, but I'm not sure what that means.

Looking through bills, I also see that in 2009 I switched from HD Silver to HD Platinum at no additional cost. So I suspect that Dish found a way to get an additional $10/month somehow through the transitions from HD & Platinum to HD Platinum to Dish Platinum to MoviePass, now [email protected].. I'm fuzzy about all the details but I do remember calling Dish service at one time to complain about a charge increase and I think that's when they told me the discs by mail service was new and so I kept it. (I don't watch those movie channels much, and probably got Platinum because it was a free upgrade which I read about here).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You can fuzzy math it all you want... but Platinum HD became Blockbuster with no changes except for the addition of the DVDs by mail. They didn't raise the price to cover the additional cost of that business.

Semantic it if you wish... but they never raised the price of the package to cover the DVDs by mail... so there's no reason for them to drop the price after stopping that service. IF the channels in the package aren't worth $10 to you, then by all means drop that package.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I disagree. I've given you facts above -- it's not fuzzy math. But please note that I'm not necessarily talking about monetary compensation. Simply dropping a feature and reverting back to what was offered two years ago at today's price is unacceptable. They should offer a replacement feature to remain competitive and have happy customers. I've already suggested two replacement ideas above. A third would be to continue the two or three disc-at-a-time BlockBuster packages to MoviePass subscribers at the discounted rate of $5, $10/month. In this option, we are still losing a feature since we would no longer get a single disc free, but it would lessen the blow and possibly bring in new revenue to Dish.
Dropping the service is an option. I mentioned that above also. But that's a bit boring, isn't it? It's more interesting and useful to constructively criticize the plans and speculate on improvements here.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

BqWUDUDj said:


> I disagree. I've given you facts above -- it's not fuzzy math. But please note that I'm not necessarily talking about monetary compensation. Simply dropping a feature and reverting back to what was offered two years ago at today's price is unacceptable. They should offer a replacement feature to remain competitive and have happy customers. I've already suggested two replacement ideas above. A third would be to continue the two or three disc-at-a-time BlockBuster packages to MoviePass subscribers at the discounted rate of $5, $10/month. In this option, we are still losing a feature since we would no longer get a single disc free, but it would lessen the blow and possibly bring in new revenue to Dish.
> Dropping the service is an option. I mentioned that above also. But that's a bit boring, isn't it? It's more interesting and useful to constructively criticize the plans and speculate on improvements here.


I understand you're upset about this and to get a better idea of what is available to you, would you PM me with the phone number on the account?
Thanks


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

> I disagree. I've given you facts above -- it's not fuzzy math. But please note that I'm not necessarily talking about monetary compensation. Simply dropping a feature and reverting back to what was offered two years ago at today's price is unacceptable. They should offer a replacement feature to remain competitive and have happy customers. I've already suggested two replacement ideas above. A third would be to continue the two or three disc-at-a-time BlockBuster packages to MoviePass subscribers at the discounted rate of $5, $10/month. In this option, we are still losing a feature since we would no longer get a single disc free, but it would lessen the blow and possibly bring in new revenue to Dish.
> Dropping the service is an option. I mentioned that above also. But that's a bit boring, isn't it? It's more interesting and useful to constructively criticize the plans and speculate on improvements here.


Holy geez! Seriously!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The price of the package increased by exactly $0 when they added DVDs by mail... so I would expect that same reduction in price when they stop the DVDs by mail. I understand being disappointed by it... but the price didn't go up, it makes zero sense to expect it to go down.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The price of the package increased by exactly $0 when they added DVDs by mail... so I would expect that same reduction in price when they stop the DVDs by mail. I understand being disappointed by it... but the price didn't go up, it makes zero sense to expect it to go down.


No, Blockbuster was a *new* package for Dish customers. Remember the press conference - "a stream come true"? You can say that they pulled in many of the same channels from a previous package, but a new name, a new marketing strategy, and new features (e.g. DVDs by mail) is a new package. They didn't 'add' DVDs to anything existing - they created a new package. That's what they told us, anyways.

For newer subscribers, recalling what a previous package was made up of is simply ancient history and holds little meaning.

Point being, if you are clinging to the idea that this is the same product from five years ago (w/a different name), then I guess you don't mind things being taken away. Others of us see it differently.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

pmjones said:


> For newer subscribers, recalling what a previous package was made up of is simply ancient history and holds little meaning.
> .


Not just for "newer subscribers". I've been a DISH sub for 15 years but didn't subscribe to Platinum when I added [email protected] I have NO valid claim to ANY compensation for dropping disc by mail - my total cost for the last 6 months was $0 in the first place (additional $5/month credit). There are people that had been paying the $10/month and happened to be swapped into the same cost new package [email protected], but nobody should be using that for any rationale to say there is no loss to [email protected] subs. What was in some previous package that people didn't subscribe to is immaterial.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess some are just determined to think they are "owed" something at every turn. Semantics being what they are... the simple truth is Dish took an existing package and renamed it and added DVDs by mail at NO EXTRA CHARGE. Spin that however you wish... I can see missing the DVDs by mail, but Dish was giving you that service for free with subscription to the other package that they renamed.

You're not going to see a price reduction to the package when DVDs by mail go away, nor should you expect one... but if it helps you to be mad about it, by all means feel free to do that... but some of us have been trying to explain the reality of the situation... that being, you aren't going to see a price reduction due to the elimination of a feature that Dish never charged you for in the first place.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

For the record, I for one have not asked for a price reduction. Money is only one form of compensation. I prefer that they replace the disc-by-mail feature in-kind with something new and hopefully innovative. Dish took a bold step when they bundled their channels with disc-by-mail. Instead of undoing that and walking backwards, they should have moved forwards by taking more calculated risks or even just baby steps to broaden their offerings. My disappointment is not price based, it's that with the current move, they have shown themselves to not be market leaders and have shown no effort to turn this into a marketing opportunity.

I never got into NetFlix. Through MoviePass/[email protected], I was exposed to a new service and a new way to view movies. That's why this latest move has a bait-and-switch feel to it. Dish is losing momentum and retreating because they haven't even tried to match an innovative product. It's not about money.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

The splash screen for http://www.blockbusterathome.com/queue/fullQueue that told us about the service cancellation is no longer popping up. Did Dish reconsider, by any chance?


----------



## HeyNewbie (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry Mike.H, I currently don't buy that DISH really thinks this is going to be a good deal for me.

The first CSR I spoke with said that the [email protected] Queue'd movies should be available by changing the delivery method on the queue. I told her the only options were DVD or Blue Ray, she said she was going to put me on hold and find out where to change the delivery method, whithin a minute I heard the phone ringing again and another CSR answered and didn't have a clue why I was transfered but confirmed that there was not anyway to change delivery methods and that I would just need to go to [email protected] on the reciever to stream the movies. I told him that I could not find the first queued title and he explainded how to search and then explained that not all titles would be available but this was going to be a better service experience since customers would not have to "mess with DVDs".

I have since checked the titles in our queue and: 8 of the 17 movies in our [email protected] queue are available for a fee $6.99 each except 1 @ $4.99 (SD only).

So if I do the math correctly I continue to pay $10.00 a month to access MAVTV to see delayed WRC coverage (the only channel in the current @home line-up that I have any reccurring timers) and pay to stream 7 of my queued titles for $48.93 ($6.99 ea.) plus the 1 SD-only queued tile for $4.99 and that's $63.92 and this still doesn't account for the other 9 queued titles that currently aren't available which may also cost $$ to stream if they ever are available.

For $7.99 a month I can get Netflix and probably stream all of my titles through the Roku box that DISH gave us back whenever they dropped AMC during a contract dispute.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I understand you're not happy about this and we are working to better our On Demand offers as well as our streaming options. I have forward your concerns about the cost to receive some of the movies that were in your queue. 
Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Dish gets themselves in trouble with spin. I remember when the VOOM channels were dropped, including my favorite channel ever, Monsters HD. I called to complain and was told by a CSR that the channels were dropped because they aired old movies that weren't really HD because they weren't filmed digitally. Nevermind that typical films have a higher resolution than HD. Don't let the facts get in the way. SPIN, SPIN!

Same thing in this case. Streaming is NOT better. Not all titles are available and there's significant added expense for titles that aren't free. Plus optical media is of a higher quality.

Dish should have been honest and stated:

"Dish will no longer be offering discs by mail as part of our [email protected] program. The [email protected] discs by mail service was added to [whatever package] on [whatever date] at no additonal cost. Unfortunately, this service has become too expensive to continue to offer for free and we are unwilling to pass the costs along to customers who do not use the discs by mail service. Customers are invited to use our [email protected] streaming service which is still included. [email protected] discs by mail subscriptions are still available separately. We know that you have other choices when it comes to renting discs and we apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you for your continued business."

Simple. Honest. NO SPIN.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it still true that we can keep the last disk we received by mail as a gift for losing the service?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Grandude said:


> Is it still true that we can keep the last disk we received by mail as a gift for losing the service?


Yes. That info popped up again just now when I signed into my bb account.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

dennispap said:


> Yes. That info popped up again just now when I signed into my bb account.


Thanks, I think I'll keep the one I have now. "The Secret of Roan Inish", a really cute Irish story.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

I too was disappointed finding out that we weren't getting disks by mail any longer. However, if you still like the service you can still get it, just separately. Like others, though most of the movies would eventually show up somewhere on BAH (I get the Starz package too) there's no substitute for watching a movie without video and audio compression. For some movies doesn't matter, but for many movies - for me - it does.

Here's a response to an email I sent stating my disappointment and asking if the service would still be available:

_Thank you for contacting Blockbuster at Home.

I understand that you still want to continue receiving titles in the mail through a separate service. Let me assist you with your inquiry._

_Since you still want to enjoy getting movies and games by mail, I have forwarded your account information specifically your email address [email protected] to the appropriate department. You will then be contacted with an exclusive offer and receive an email shortly after September 19 with instructions to have the separate service._

_Should there be any additional concerns, please let me know._

note: of course that's not my real address. :grin:

Here's a link to the Blockbuster by mail site if your interested in looking at packages.
https://www.blockbuster.com/signup/m/plan/


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

neomaine said:


> I too was disappointed finding out that we weren't getting disks by mail any longer. However, if you still like the service you can still get it, just separately. Like others, though most of the movies would eventually show up somewhere on BAH (I get the Starz package too) there's no substitute for watching a movie without video and audio compression. For some movies doesn't matter, but for many movies - for me - it does.
> 
> Here's a response to an email I sent stating my disappointment and asking if the service would still be available:
> 
> ...


Update: Just got my email from them which looked it was just adding my email address/login to the mailing list. Looks like because I was a BAH member, I already had an account: I was able to use my BAH login on the Blockbuster.com site. Not only that, but it actually has all my queue information as well. No repopulating my queue for a new service, very pleasantly surprised. I've currently got a two-disk at a time package, not what I'll be doing - dropping the service, staying with 2DAT or go to 1DAT. I'll wait to see what they offer for a package come the 9/19 email.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting. Are you sure that you are not just viewing the account which will close on the 19th?

I went to blockbuster.com and entered my e-mail address and the password for my Dish Network userid. This prompted me to do a password reset and afterwards I was able to get to a "My Account" page on www.blockbuster.com. I see what you are describing -- my queue info and all, but under Account Information it says:

Status: Active Blockbuster @Home Subscription

Perhaps you are looking at your old, soon to be dead, @Home account.

I'm sure many of us would consider continuing the disc by mail program, particularly if they did preserve the queue.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm waiting for the 9/19 cutoff and email they're talking about. But, the queue info and listings at blockbuster.com were in a different format from the one I see when using BAH.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

neomaine said:


> Update: Just got my email from them which looked it was just adding my email address/login to the mailing list. Looks like because I was a BAH member, I already had an account: I was able to use my BAH login on the Blockbuster.com site. Not only that, but it actually has all my queue information as well. No repopulating my queue for a new service, very pleasantly surprised. I've currently got a two-disk at a time package, not what I'll be doing - dropping the service, staying with 2DAT or go to 1DAT. I'll wait to see what they offer for a package come the 9/19 email.


I wonder what the "special offer" is when they move you over and if they are expecting a return of that last BAH disc - seems likely, given that the queue moved over. But they already promised "keep your last disc" via the pop-up. Confusing.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I suspect that you haven't actually been moved over and instead what you are seeing is a different "skin" on your account. I put in my Dish e-mail and password and got the same page that you, neomaine, are talking about but my account was labeled as "Active Blockbuster @Home Subscription". A plain Blockbuster account has a label of "Active Subscription". Please check the label in your account otherwise you may have an unwelcome surprise on Sept 20th.

It's interesting to see side-by-side comparisons of the accounts. The regular Blockbuster account web pages seem to pop out and display information better. The graphics add some color to the pages and there are little improvements such as showing the disc cover as a bitmap in the "we sent you a new disc" e-mails and giving us a way to turn off the "Disc has been added to the queue" confirmation window. Maybe the @Home pages are last year's version and weren't updated?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

If I was to sign up for a separate DVD by Mail service, it would not be BB. The Queue delays and turnaround time was so slow that I wouldn't take a chance that this was better. I would rather pay the $10/mo for the NetFlix BluRay by mail. 
The Dish streaming service has one major disadvantage in my opinion and that is their search engine. You are forced to scan through long lists of movies or know exactly what you are looking for. The NetFlix GUI is much better in terms of finding movies by genre, release date or popularity. I used to use the NF engine to find a movie then see if Dish had it but now you really can't do that unless you are a NF subscriber. 
Too bad as prices have risen and quality of higher tier programming has degraded, I found myself first dropping the Top 250 and going to Top 200 and then this year I realized that even 200 only had one channel that I rarely watched so now I am down to Top 120. With the savings, I can easily add NetFlix although even that will probably wait a few months as the new Network shows kick in. I just wonder if I now call Dish for some reason that the Auto Voice will still say, "I see that you are one of our Top Customers".....LOL!


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree with DoyleS. I have been a loyal Blockbuster customer for years, getting DVDs and BDs from them by mail. But once Dish took them over, they closed many distribution points, and the turnaround time became ridiculous. It used to be that I could return a disk on Monday, and have a new disk in my mail by Wednesday most of the time, or by Thursday once in a while. Now the disks have to go to a location further away from me, and the turnaround can be a week untl I get a new disk. Plus their inventory seems to have gotten reduced, and there were many more disks with long wait periods than there were before.

I've already switched to Netflix, where I get any disk I want, and my turnaround time is again 2 days.

Dish seriously blew it when they took over Blockbuster.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Got the email today. Was surprised about the free ppv coupons.

Dear Dish Network Customer,

As of September 19, 2013, Blockbuster @Home™ will no longer include DVDs or games by mail. We recognize that this is an inconvenience, so the by-mail DVD or Blu-ray Disc™ that you have at home on 9/19/13 will be yours to keep. Please keep in mind that this does not include in-store exchanges or titles that have not yet shipped.

Also for your inconvenience, starting on 9/20/13 you will receive two free Pay-Per-View certificates per month for the next three months. An email will be sent to you every month at the time of issuance. To use your Pay-Per-View certificates, please visit mydish.com/myppv.

The Blockbuster @Home package continues to bring you the best in movies with 21 great channels, including:
EPIX® (channels 380-382)
STARZ® Cinema (channel 353)
Sony Movie Channel (channel 386)
Hallmark Movie Channel (channel 187
In addition, access thousands of movies On Demand by watching on your computer or favorite device with dishanywhere.com or the free DISH Anywhere™ app. The titles below are just a few examples of what is offered with your subscription.


----------



## salyavin (Aug 23, 2013)

I got the email today as well. That plus I found I can get to the que at blockbuster.com and if I like sign up for the disk program separatly without rebuilding my que it's not so bad a way to wind down the program. Like earlier instructions put in same email address I gave Dish and reset password, I assume I could enter a credit card number later and continue.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got the mail too, but I have a lousy movie! I don't want to keep it. What would happen if I sent it back?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd send it back and cross my fingers for something better. Fill up your queue with a bunch you would like to keep. Should help!


----------



## HeyNewbie (Jun 27, 2009)

I got the email also.
"_Also for your _*inconvenience*_, starting on 9/20/13 you will receive ..._" 
Thanks just what I need more inconveniences.

"_As of September 19, 2013, Blockbuster @Home™ will no longer include DVDs or games by mail. We recognize that this is an inconvenience, so the by-mail DVD or Blu-ray Disc™ that you have *at home on 9/19/13 will be yours to keep.* Please keep in mind that *this does not include* in-store exchanges or *titles that have not yet shipped*._" 
Can anyone explain how it would physically be possible to keep a title at your home on 9/19/2013 that hasn't been shipped to your home yet. Is this somehow a practical application of string theory or parallel universes?

And another thing&#8230; "_As our gift to you, your final by-mail movie or show is yours to keep!_" I don't see how keeping a movie I've just watched is much of a gift. I can't remember ever *intentionally* renting a previously watch movie and I've never had a desire to purchase any.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

...a gift. That's there way of saying it's cheaper to let you leep it than for us to deal with getting rid of it!


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

> And another thing&#8230; "_As our gift to you, your final by-mail movie or show is yours to keep!_" I don't see how keeping a movie I've just watched is much of a gift. I can't remember ever *intentionally* renting a previously watch movie and I've never had a desire to purchase any.


Actually part 2 of a set was unavailable so after enjoying part 1; I bought the second disc out of pocket. But I was left with half a set on my shelf. I ordered the first disc again and am holding on to it to complete the set.


----------



## Slacker_McFly (Sep 21, 2013)

Just wanted to put my two cent is and say that we've had [email protected] service for about 2 years now and in all honesty, we hardly use the disc portion or the streaming portion. In the entire time we have had the service I think I may have taken out 2 possibly 3 discs. We do use the movie channel portion once in awhile when there is good movies on that we want to see. However we have so many other things on tv that we watch, it takes up most of our time to where we really don't watch movies very often.

Now I will have to say that I do like the fact that [email protected] has like 20,000 plus titles. Netflix doesn't even have that many that I know of. I don't like the fact that a large number of movies you have to pay to rent them and the fact that when you get a movie you only get them for a certain number of days. I think if blockbuster/dish is gonna charge us $10 we should get the streaming stuff free just as you would for netflix. Now the new movies should be left for pay per view. I would like them added to streaming for free but that aint gonna happen. If dish/blockbuster wants to compete with Netflix then They should offer a competitive price to netflix and offer a lot more movies than what netflix has. I currently use netflix and love it. I also use the redbox and love it The only thing I do not love about Redbox and Netflix is that it takes soooo long to get new movies. Meaning Redbox takes at least a month or more I have seen just to get a new movie at its boxes. Netflix takes even longer. I really hate that. I am one that I refuse to pay $6.99 or whatever the ridiculous price is just to rent it on pay per view or even rent it from a retail store. So I am forced then to wait months after it comes out on dvd to be able to watch it. I rarely buy new dvd's on account of how expensive they are when they first come out. 

I can see why Blockbuster got rid of its dvd service since it has gone bankrupt and then Dish network thought it could save it. The fact of the matter is, Redbox, Netflix, and websites like Hulu are killing the dvd rental stores and because Dish has failed to get [email protected] to be more competitive with redbox, Netflix and sites like hulu, It has been forced to drop its dvd service. I feel that Redbox should work with Netflix and streaming sites like Hulu to where Redbox does all the new movies and games up to a certain point in time. Like up to 6 months or a year. Then Netflix and hulu would come in to provide all the old movies and provide all the tv shows. It could even work with Gamefly where Gamefly would provide some new games but mostly older ones.

Well, thats my two cent's.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

It's funny how one cause can result in unintended results.

I was generally happy with BB at home, but when Dish decided to drop the disc at home program, I decided to take a good look at my viewing habits. The result? I dropped BB at home completely and added discs to my Netflix account. Dish's loss of $10 per month is Netfix's gain. The unintended result is that I also dropped my plan from America's 250 to America's 200.

In the end, Dish loses $20 a month. Of course, I now have fewer channels to watch. Now I'll need to consider if these fewer channels to watch is really worth the high cost of dual Hoppers and Joeys. As a family, we find ourselves watching more streaming, and less live TV and DVR'd TV. 

The final results are yet to be determined.


----------

